

Why I like vicious, anonymous online comments - bootload
http://www.salon.com/life/feature/2010/08/03/in_defense_of_anonymous_commenting

======
bootload
_"... There are few filters online. That means that just about anything that
gets typed into the little "comments" box gets posted. ..."_

Stood out as something that could be looked at. Search allows you to find
things. Filters block what probably shouldn't be there in the first place.

------
entangld
Online anonymity is free speech. That's why it's so uncomfortable.

The spirit of liberty is the spirit which is not too sure that it is right. --
Learned Hand

